# Sidewalk pricing help needed



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Have a hotel that I am bidding on has atleast 700 feet of sidewalk and the majority is about 6ft wide I haven't gotten a clue what to charge and also if it's every two inches does anyone else salt walks every time you clear? Or only before and after ,? Thx guys


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Are you sure you should be bidding the property if you have no clue what to charge? Maybe start off with smaller stuff?


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Are you a moron? Sure seems like it , what the !!!k does not sure about what to charge have to do with the size of the property ? Moron I have 5 plow trucks and a skid and salters , my father used to do the pricing who is no longer around to do it, so next time keep your mouth shut if you aren't going to Answer what is asked .


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

UniqueTouch said:


> Are you a moron? Sure seems like it , what the !!!k does not sure about what to charge have to do with the size of the property ? Moron I have 5 plow trucks and a skid and salters , my father used to do the pricing who is no longer around to do it, so next time keep your mouth shut if you aren't going to Answer what is asked .


Man Dude, ktfbgb is not a moron, Sorry your Father is not around to help. You are not a rookie, How long is this 700' going to take you with whatever equipment you plan on using. You know your expenses, Put the profit and material and give them a bid. I salt when needed. Good luck


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Yea fred , Just got pissed so my apologies , I'm just sick of people saying stuff like that, if they don't want to help say nothing, I don't need a lecture, I've been doing the work for 22 years I just never did pricing which is my fault for not being part of that. Appreciate it I passed it up, thanks again, have a great day


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

UniqueTouch said:


> Are you a moron? Sure seems like it , what the !!!k does not sure about what to charge have to do with the size of the property ? Moron I have 5 plow trucks and a skid and salters , my father used to do the pricing who is no longer around to do it, so next time keep your mouth shut if you aren't going to Answer what is asked .


Uniquetouchy-touchy!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> Are you sure you should be bidding the property if you have no clue what to charge? Maybe start off with smaller stuff?


Best advice on here. Just because you can run equipment doesn't mean you can run a business. I know plenty of guys who are a better, faster carpenter than myself, but they would have no clue how to run a business. Leave the piss poor attitude at another site, we don't need it here.


----------



## Foybles (Nov 13, 2015)

UniqueTouch said:


> Yea fred , Just got pissed so my apologies , I'm just sick of people saying stuff like that, if they don't want to help say nothing, I don't need a lecture, I've been doing the work for 22 years I just never did pricing which is my fault for not being part of that. Appreciate it I passed it up, thanks again, have a great day


One sure way to protect yourself in this business is to be VERY aware of what you're good and especially what you're not good at. Sidewalks bid the same as anything. You need your expected or average production rate, your cost of labor and your cost of materials. I recommend you figure how many sq ft you shovel or blow per min first. Then work out average spread rate for ice melt. Then work out price per bag on the ice melt. The cost of labor is based on who is doing the work (you or a hired guy/gal). Lastly, once the costs are nailed down you need to figure what you want to make and what they want to spend. That's where knowing your costs comes in handy. It allows you to be able to bid the work and know you'll make money or at least when to walk and find a better paying client.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

UniqueTouch said:


> Yea fred , Just got pissed so my apologies , I'm just sick of people saying stuff like that, if they don't want to help say nothing, I don't need a lecture, I've been doing the work for 22 years I just never did pricing which is my fault for not being part of that. Appreciate it I passed it up, thanks again, have a great day


Good for you, At least your man enough to apologize. I go off now and then to, I'm a little better now. Sometime when I'm reliving a moment. I made a few apologies myself. LOL


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

He 


FredG said:


> Good for you, At least your man enough to apologize. I go off now and then to, I'm a little better now. Sometime when I'm reliving a moment. I made a few apologies myself. LOL


He also sent me a PM apology. I still wanted to let him have it like I normally would. But like you said he manned up so I left him alone and let shovel app guy have it instead lol. Hopefully he can learn to check his emotions at door. If he can't stay completely objective while conducting business he will not last long. Hopefully he learned something and can stay objective, I think he did as he apologized. Like I always say, everyone gets 1. But after that I'm coming for ya.


----------

